# FEE PAID Have you used a sperm donor?



## ChloeLambert (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi there

The Daily Mail is running a two part series on fertility and how family structures are changing. The second part looks at how increasing numbers of women are finding themselves childless because they haven't met the right man yet, and we're looking for a woman who fits this category and decided to have a child by sperm donation or another unconventional method such as adoption, artificial insemination or similar.
We would need to interview you and photograph you by the end of tomorrow, 30th April. We can offer a fee for taking part. 
Please get in touch if you want to know more and circulate to anyone you know who might be interested.
Call on 07768751426 or email [email protected]

Thanks
Chloe


----------

